# Wild camping restriction



## Seeker

We found on our recent trip around the Peloponnese that in all the resorts the tourist police were enforcing the very restrictive Greek law on wild camping - i.e. that it is illegal, full stop. While we still managed to find plenty of wild spots away from the resorts it was a shame that the best ones were denied to us. Not only is wild camping illegal but according to the police we spoke to the only legal place you can park is on a campsite!


----------



## bigcats30

well they do need the money.


----------



## peejay

Hi Harry,

Could be the local campsite owners have been putting pressure on the police to put them up. I've seen lots of 'no camping' signs before, but not that particular one..

We tend to 'park up' out of high season and mainly away from the tourist hotspots, haven't had a problem yet.

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Harry,

This has always been the law in Greece. It is usually only enforced in the high season especially in the Peloponnese.

We have never had any problems well out of the high season.

Regards

Don


----------



## Seeker

Yes Don, I think it's probably true that out of season they are less vigilant.

And I'm sure also that campsite owners bring pressure to bear. At a campsite at Sparti (into which we felt we had to go owing to all the banning signage) we were the ONLY people there - and this was a reasonably well equipped and well maintained site with a pool, bar, cafe, etc. This was late July - peak season.


----------



## jamest

We are looking to head to Greece for Christmas this year and hope to mostly wild camp. Hope this is going to be OK!


----------



## Don_Madge

jamest said:


> We are looking to head to Greece for Christmas this year and hope to mostly wild camp. Hope this is going to be OK!


You should be OK that time of the year. Just use common sense when choosing a place to stop.

Have a look at PJ's stopovers HERE and strikes/problems in Greece HERE

This link HERE will give you some more info.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## jamest

Excellent thanks. Some family are interested in flying out and meeting us, do many of the greek sites that are open have statics for rent?


----------



## orange22

We spent last autumn ( middle aug to nov ) in the pelopponese and did not use one campsite. Beautiful beach side wild camping for three months


----------



## Don_Madge

jamest said:


> Excellent thanks. Some family are interested in flying out and meeting us, do many of the greek sites that are open have statics for rent?


This list HERE should give you some ideas for renting an apartment/static.

Don


----------



## Bovisand

Dear orange22,
We leave tomorrow for an 8 week trip to Greece (mainly Peloppenese) and back. Its our first time and would appreciate any details you have on the wildcamping spots you used.
Have already gleaned a host of useful info from MHF (MagBaz, Don, PeeJay etc), but any further input would be much appreciated.

Stephen


----------



## nicholsong

For the OP

I agree with Don and Peejay and they are well-versed in Greece, as I am, by boat but not MH yet. I have seen lots of MHs wildcamping with no problem. Often on the beach outside my boatyard, and easily visible to passing cops(not often admittedly)

I believe that out-of-season not many sites are open, so it would be difficult to comply.

As for campsite owners putting pressure on the police, I think taverna and shop owners might have a different view about where customers should be allowed to park.

For Don

Do you know the exact position re the illegality?

I pose the question for three reasons:

I note the sign posted by the OP says 'for environmental reasons'

The notice uses the word 'camping'

It is issued by the 'Tourist Police'

Does the law maybe only refer to tent camping (to prevent fires and toilet pollution) and not to 'Parking' (I note peejay says he 'parks up') ?

The Tourist Police(established by the Colonels) have only a few offices left, but I know some of their old functions (e.g. hotel licensing) are now exercised by the normal police. 

So does the legislation apply countrywide or just in areas where the Tourist police have jurisdiction?

Is it enforceable by the normal police?

Geoff


----------



## Don_Madge

nicholsong said:


> For the OP
> 
> I agree with Don and Peejay and they are well-versed in Greece, as I am, by boat but not MH yet. I have seen lots of MHs wildcamping with no problem. Often on the beach outside my boatyard, and easily visible to passing cops(not often admittedly)
> 
> I believe that out-of-season not many sites are open, so it would be difficult to comply.
> 
> As for campsite owners putting pressure on the police, I think taverna and shop owners might have a different view about where customers should be allowed to park.
> 
> For Don
> 
> Do you know the exact position re the illegality?
> 
> I pose the question for three reasons:
> 
> I note the sign posted by the OP says 'for environmental reasons'
> 
> The notice uses the word 'camping'
> 
> It is issued by the 'Tourist Police'
> 
> Does the law maybe only refer to tent camping (to prevent fires and toilet pollution) and not to 'Parking' (I note peejay says he 'parks up') ?
> 
> The Tourist Police(established by the Colonels) have only a few offices left, but I know some of their old functions (e.g. hotel licensing) are now exercised by the normal police.
> 
> So does the legislation apply countrywide or just in areas where the Tourist police have jurisdiction?
> 
> Is it enforceable by the normal police?
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,

I've been travelling in Greece since 1969 and I'm ultra careful especially after the "plane spotters" fiasco at Kalamata in 2001 see HERE for details.

I've never known any motorhomers to be prosecuted for wild camping, I've met a few who have been moved on but most were either in a sensitive spot or who had their camping gear, chairs/tables etc spread out.

Most of the no camping signs I seen have been tents/caravans and not motorhomes. I think that if common sense is applied and your don't spread your gear about you are just parked. But choose your spot with care.

I have used the tourist police in the past and they were very helpful. I would be very surprised if they disappeared altogether but the state of the country at present anything could happen. I would imagine they would still have a presence in places like Athens and the major islands like Rhodes, Kos and Crete where there are many tourists.

There are very difficult times ahead for Greece, I hope they are resolved as I've many happy memories of the country and I hope for more in future.

Will be passing through Greece mid November if all goes to plan.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## camperistas

Yassas,

I live in Greece and I travel around with my small camper with italian plates for the last 7 years, high and low season and I never had a problem, but I hear this 'no free camping' issue is getting bigger and bigger. 
According to the Greek (and European) law, motorhomes under 3,5t belongs to the M1 category and share all the rights with common cars. You can park wherever is permitted to other cars. As long as your vehicle touch ground only with its wheels you are not camping, you are parked. This means no open awning, no steps, no levellers etc. 
The police know it very well but this doesn't stop them from disturbing motorhomers, at least foreign ones. I understand that if you don't speak the language it is not easy to argue with the police, but usually if they see you know your rights they will just back away, as Don said above I also "have never known any motorhomers to be prosecuted for wild camping" and that's because they just cannot do it! 
I started a correspondence with the ministry of transport and i'm hoping to get an official written answer from them, clearly stating all of the above... as soon as i get it i will post it to my blog camperistas com
best


----------



## AlanVal

Watching these posts with interest,we are heading Greece mid October hope to be there End Oct and stay for couple of months. I have all PJ,s stopovers on sat nav so hopefully will be able to find some good places to park up... v


----------



## Addie

AlanVal said:


> Watching these posts with interest,we are heading Greece mid October hope to be there End Oct and stay for couple of months. I have all PJ,s stopovers on sat nav so hopefully will be able to find some good places to park up... v


We spent 10 weeks in Greece last year, entering via Bulgaria 10th September and going along the full coastline and inland over 10 weeks - stopping only 2 nights on sites for Athens and one to do some washing.

The truth is, out of season it is actually difficult to find an open campsite and visiting the two that we found open its clear to see why - the place is deserted. But the weather was glorious, the tourists had gone home and the locals were plodding along. On a couple of occasions Police came over for a look and despite a "no camping" sign they were happy for us to stay.

We were told that they were at the time (2011) giving the German motorhomes a hard time - it seems that irony of Germans coming to Greece to "free camp" isn't lost on the Greeks! We were once asked if we were English when filling with water from a Beach tap and when we said we're English were told "that's OK, because if you were German we would have charged you for the water!!" :lol:

In the busier spots, the locals pop along with fruit / veg etc and we always frequented the nearby cafe for a 1 euro coffee.

Some of our favourite spots (all submitted to PeeJay's excellent pushpins):

http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Greece


----------



## Lesleykh

Our experiences were much the same as Addie's.

Come on Addie - label those fab pics!

Lesley


----------



## AlanVal

Looks fantastic.. Addie what route did you go through Romania and Bulgaria .and where did u Cross the Danube at.....KI have campsites for Romania and Bulgaria .Downloaded loads of info but good to hear some more ....v


----------



## Addie

AlanVal said:


> Looks fantastic.. Addie what route did you go through Romania and Bulgaria .and where did u Cross the Danube at.....KI have campsites for Romania and Bulgaria .Downloaded loads of info but good to hear some more ....v


We went across to the black sea and down that way (no toll).

As for campsites, everything you need is here:

http://translate.google.com/transla...&u=http://www.campings-in-roemenie.nl&act=url

Don't forget to drop in at Camping Veliko Tarnavo in Bulgaria:
http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/09/camping-veliko-tarnovo-best-campsite-in.html


----------



## AlanVal

Many thanks Addie got that link and I have sent a pm to the Veliko camp site this afternoon no reply as yet.Going down the black sea side looks good I don`t really fancy going via Sofia,Was there plenty places via black sea side to stay..Where did you cross from Romania to Bulgaria? 

Val


----------



## Lesleykh

AlanVal said:


> Where did you cross from Romania to Bulgaria


We crossed on the expensive Turnu Magurele (Romania) to Nikopol (Bulgaria) ferry, as it was more directly on our route.

Lesley


----------



## Addie

AlanVal said:


> Many thanks Addie got that link and I have sent a pm to the Veliko camp site this afternoon no reply as yet.Going down the black sea side looks good I don`t really fancy going via Sofia,Was there plenty places via black sea side to stay..Where did you cross from Romania to Bulgaria?
> 
> Val


If by PM you mean on here, you'd be best e-mailing them - I don't think they are subscribers here anymore. We didn't go anywhere near Sofia.

There was about 10 campsites up the Black Sea near Constanta - a couple are even ACSI listed: http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/romania/ (no ACSI listing for Bulgaria).

We crossed from Romania to Bulgaria on the coast road along the Black Sea - no toll, no issues. Just don't forget your vignette on the border (same for Romania - vignette required).

Lesley: They're all on the blog somewhere (and on PeeJay's Wild Camping sites!).


----------

